# mixed nuts



## areallynicegirl (Jun 23, 2015)

Do nuts have to be raw to smoke them or could you smoke mixed nuts (I have a big tub of mixed nuts from Costco)?  

Thanks!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 23, 2015)

You could probably cold smoke them.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jun 23, 2015)

AK1 said:


> You could probably cold smoke them.



Well then they should be ok in the little chief! I tossed them in a little bit of avocado oil (super good stuff, high smoke point which doesn't matter cuz we're not getting to 425 with these nuts, but all that to say its my fave oil right now) and some have curry spices, some BBQ spices, some more Mexican spices and added a little extra salt.  I just now put them in with some hickory chips.  I was thinking I will do one pan of smoke, check them and see if I want to do one more pan of chips.

I love that you all have been so patient with all my silly questions and have been willing to share your knowledge with me, thank you!!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey, don't be afraid to experiment. Always remember, it's the mistakes that you learn the most from.

Also, all of us here were in the same boat as you are now; new, learning, asking questions. And now, we may not be so new, but we are still learning and asking questions.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jun 23, 2015)

So true!! I seem to learn everything the hard way :)

I did 2 pans of chips and now they are out and cooled.  My husband just came home and found them so now I gotta go take a pic of them before they are gone!  

I could've had a little heavier hand with the seasoning, after the smoke you can't really taste any difference between the 3.  All in all, a success!!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jun 23, 2015)

Heres the pic!

[ATTACHMENT=2159]IMG_20150623_195701.jpg (503k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

My tablet takes horrible pictures :(


----------



## dukeburger (Jun 23, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> Heres the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

